# Prescott & Tri-Cities AZ Gamers Wanted!



## Joemeister (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking for gamers in the Prescott Valley area in Arizona.
rpgs
wargames
many games!

contact me at nkingdom2005@yahoo.com


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 25, 2008)

For reference, this belongs in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, which is a bit further down the main forums page.  Reporting that to a mod just so they'll get it moved to the right spot for you.


----------

